# Xen Konfigurationen (RDP/Sound)



## n1Ls (3. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe auf meinem alten Desktop Rechner einen Xen-Server installiert, welcher mehrere Virtuelle Maschinen betreibt.

Eine davon ist ein Windows 7. Ich verbinde mich über LAN und RDP von meinem Notebook aus auf die virtuelle Maschine. In der erweiterten RDP Konfiguration habe ich alle USB Ports weitergeleitet und auch u.a. mein Iphone. 

Leider wird an der virtuellen Windows 7 Maschine kein Gerät geforwardet. Hat hier jemand eine Idee?

Zudem ist der Host noch an der Stereoanlage angeschlossen. Wenn ich mich per RDP auf den Client (wieder Windows 7) verbinde und dort Musik abspiele, soll diese nicht am Laptop, sondern am Host, also am Desktop Rechner abgespielt werden. Hierfür kann man in den erweiterten RDP Einstellungen wieder ein "Häkchen" setzen, wo der Sound abgespielt werden soll. Allerdings gibt es hier keine Wirkung..

Danke für eure Ideen!

Nils


----------



## n1Ls (3. September 2010)

Sry, befand mich noch im falschen Forum. Bitte verschieben!


----------

